# Dennison Watch Case Dating



## erjsutherland (11 mo ago)

Hello,

I have recently inherited a pocket watch and am looking to get an idea of how old it is. The case is a Moon by ALD Dennison Watch Case Co, serial number 949277. The movement is an unknown manufacturer, serial reference 161444, 15 jewels.

Appreciate any help that can be provided.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

There would appear to be problems in trying to date Dennison watch cases by their serial numbers.

To be honest, the only (partial) solution I could recommend would be that you post some decent photographs of the watch concerned on the Forum; we might then be able to guide you towards a date for the watch.


----------



## erjsutherland (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply, please see link below to some pictures of the pocket watch.

https://wetransfer.com/downloads/7d76c53abf7a611e370dd4df152cd36f20220209092319/6e0fe588389c7a34ffe2d36f04212e8a20220209092336/7756f6


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Pictures. I can't read the writing on the dial, except Swiss Made.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Would date this PW 1910-20?

The movement appears to be an Gallett/Electa (Swiss), 15 jewel.

Dennison cases, other than solid gold are difficult to give precise dates of manufacture.

However, yours (case) does appear to be contemporaneous with the movement.

Dennison manufactured three types of Gold-Filled/Rolled-Gold cases, Star, Moon, & Sun...

*Star*, is the lowest grade & is stamped with a *STAR *& the inscription *10 year guarantee*. From the 1920's this grade was actually called rolled-gold because the outer, wearing, surface was solid gold alloy while the inner was only gold plated, which explains why so many show signs of staining. The outer gold skin on this grade is a layer of bonded 9ct gold of 0.036 mm thickness.

*Moon *is the second quality case & is stamped *Moon* with the inscription *20 year guarantee*.Both inner & outer skins are of bonded 10ct gold of 0.072 thickness, twice that of Star quality. Very often they also have stamped symbols of a crescent moon, a star, & sometimes a sun.

*Sun* is the top quality & is stamped *Sun *with the inscription *25 year guarantee *

They always have three symbols of a crescent moon, star & Sun.

Both skins are of bonded 14ct gold of 0.072 thickness. The *Sun* grade was discontinued around 1928 while the others continued up to WWII.

The letters stamped in the case refer to the hinge/joint maker. The multi digit number is a sequence number in the manufacturing process, numbers in the 8-43 are linked to the year of manufacture.

All the above is courtesy of British Watchcase Gold & Silver Marks, 1670-1970, Philip T Priestly.

HTH


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

@erjsutherland Very full identification of the case and movement has been provided above by Karrusel. If you could tell us what is written on the dial there might be more we can get from that. The picture of the dial is small and the minute hand looks strange, so a larger closeup might clarify that.


----------



## erjsutherland (11 mo ago)

Thanks both for the detailed information! The name on the dial is Edward Glasgow.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Can only find one reference to a watchmaker/retailer that may(?) relate to your timepiece.

George Edward Ltd, 92 Buchanan St, Glasgow.

Later became George Edward & Sons, trading period 1839-1920.

Like many watchmakers/retailers (at the time) they possibly purchased components, completed watches, & had their business/retail name placed on the dial.

HTH


----------

